# How much do you spend on hair cuts?



## oulala (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm just curious because I'm short on cash and am about to go to one of those really cheap (20-30$ for a cut) places. I've always been too scared to go because I've always associated more $$$ = better cuts. But I'm sick of paying out of the yin-yang for a disaster anyways.

So how much do you spend?


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

more $$$$ doesnt = better haircuts the best hair cut i ever got was from super cuts less than $20. i have also had nightmare hair cuts that cost $60..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 25, 2007)

I used to pay $20 and tip, but now I live in a pricier area where I can't seem find a salon that charges less than $30.

Depending on what you get done, you probably don't need to go to an expensive place. I used to get a blunt cut for $10. It was perfect. They would also do layering, which looked fine too; I just switched to the $20 salon, because I liked the ambiance and the stylist better. A lot factors into why a salon charges so much. The location, the training and upkeep of the training, and the overall hype. Unless you're looking to have your hair cut in the latest cutting techniques by someone who has a fancy salon in a trendy area, you probably will be fine at some other place.


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 25, 2007)

the price for a haircut around here in a decent salon is at least $40-45. so yea.. $$!!


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 26, 2007)

I pay 0$$ cuz I cut mine myself...but I got GREAT results from a ~$20 salon.  The major cost of the salon is rent, so if you are looking into a big city salon they will probably be more pricey and seem more qualified or whatever...but they could still give crap cuts.

I used to always just go to the magicuts or whatever and get like 10 buck cuts...but they always messed it up and it was never even (I got an A-line bob and the sides werent the same length...it was awful)....

Hence why I started cutting my own hair...


----------



## kalice (Mar 26, 2007)

I go to Korean or Chinese places that work really well with asian hair, and its about $10-$12 after tips. 

I've gotten $60 haircuts at places that are more upscale but don't really understand the texture of my hair and how to manage it, and it's been absolute disasters.


----------



## mistella (Mar 26, 2007)

I pay $50. I don't really get hair "cuts" though. I always get trims. I like my hair long


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 26, 2007)

i dont pay anything............ my best friend owns a salon


----------



## sharyn (Mar 26, 2007)

I've once been to a salon that was super expensive because I was really really unhappy with my hair and wanted the best hairstylist to help me - 140 Euro later, it looked even worse and I swore that I'd never again touch my hair and look like the armish from now on. then I found a nice salon with a very talented lady and since that, I pay 14.50 Euro + tips for cuts/triming and 16 Euro+tips for dying/bleaching. So yeah, you could say that the most expensive salon was the worst and the cheapest did the best job on my hair.


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2007)

The last place I got it cut I spent US $73 before tips on the cut. But I also got a head of foils done so it was even more.

Switzerland is an expensive place to live and services are expensive; even a cheap walk-in place will cost around US$50 unfortunately.

I don't mind spending a lot on my haircut though. I've had some awful cuts over time and as long as I am satisfied with the stylist, I'll pay (almost) anything. I usually go on recommendations from friends.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2007)

I've gone to "cheap" places and had fantastic cuts, and I've gone to "high end" salons and been PISSED when I left. 

Really, it's word of mouth and just keeping an eye out for happy customers I think.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_I pay $50. I don't really get hair "cuts" though. I always get trims. I like my hair long_

 
i saw your fotd's and love your hair and the way it's cut..


----------



## sabn786 (Mar 26, 2007)

i've been goin to the same girl for about 7 years..its usually about $45..but thats with wash, cut and blowdry..its also a pretty decent salon and she does an awesome job every time!


----------



## amoona (Mar 26, 2007)

For a wash, (the most amazing) blow dry and a cute it's $60. I have VERY VERY thick hair. I go to this Arab guy who knows how to deal with thick Middle Eastern hair.

Other places I've been too couldn't even blow dry my hair because ... as one girl said ... "you have too much hair" haha.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 26, 2007)

I gotta say Amoona- you do have very beautiful hair.


----------



## princess lissa (Mar 26, 2007)

Seek out a "beauty school" in your area.  The cuts range from 10-20 dollars.  I know it sounds scary, but it is really not that bad.  They are well-trained and professionals are walking around and checking on them.  The only thing is that it takes a lot of time because before each step they have to consult a professional.  I go to Paul Mitchell School and I love it.  The guy that does my hair is awesome and the cuts and color are very current and trendy.  It's not like a stuffy hair salon.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 26, 2007)

I only go to this one salon since she's the only one that I trust with my haircut along with highlights/lowlights. Haircut, wash, and style are $15 flat for girls/women. She's awesome!


----------



## mistella (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i saw your fotd's and love your hair and the way it's cut.._

 
Thanks!! the guy who cuts my hair is soo awesome. He'll add a little bit of layers with his special way and when my hair air-dries it'll naturally curl under and have lots of body. I love it!


----------



## Poshy (Apr 1, 2007)

Here in Munich we have to pay a little bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A good hair cut costs in Munich 70$ - 100$


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 1, 2007)

i wouldn't pay more than $65-70. 

the best haircut i got was free (my manager was a stylist for ten years), lol, but the worst haircuts i've ever had were on the cheaper side, not that you have to spend a fortune to have a great haircut. as shimmer pointed out, it's all word of mouth...if you like someone's hair, ask them where they get it done.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 1, 2007)

_*I pay about $50...I go in every 5 weeks; I've been going to the same girl for about three years now.  I love Sarah.*_


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 2, 2007)

I go every 8 weeks for a cut and color and pay $80.

I don't think price matters though.  It's all about the stylist.  I know one gal that loved working in the lower priced chain salons but she was an excellent stylist.  She didn't like the atmosphere and ridiculous pricing at upscale salons.

I'd look for people that have hair texture similar to yours and a style you like and ask them where they go.  Finding someone that understands your hair is more important than price.


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 10, 2007)

Unfortunately I have a fear of getting my hair done as my mother tramatized me as a child. She would make me get perms at a very young age and back then the chemicals were horrible and I would cry because my scalp was literally burning and it hurt so bad. Every time I had to go to the salon I would cry. Then when I got a bit older she took me to the salon at Woolco and again I had a horrible experience. My hair was damaged so badly that I had horrible split ends for the longest time (until I could grow brand new hair). Once I was old enough to make my own decisions I swore I'd never put my hair through any type of processing. 

Anyway to make a long story short I have super long hair and I get it trimmed about 3 times a year max. I want to get over my fear but it's always been an anxious experience for me. The most expensive cut I received was 50 bucks I was happy with the stylish the 1st time but on my second visit he went crazy and cut it super short and I looked like KD Lang. Now I just go for 20 - 30 dollar trims. Nothing to write home about I've never had good experiences


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 10, 2007)

i pay around $35 for my cut. The girl i go to is sooo good! Ive been going to her for like 2 years now.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 10, 2007)

I pay $20, but that's because my stylist is a friend of a friend, so I get an 'in crowd' discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's amazing.

I have a coworker who routinely spends $200 or so on her hair. She gets it cut, colored, and permed.....and then proceeds to box dye it and straighten it every single day. Yet she still goes and spends her $$$$ at the stylist. I don't get it. I think it's almost like a status thing to her...."I must be cool because I spend so much cash on my hair". Eh.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

The salon I go to does base color, highlights, cuts and style (EVERYTHING) for only $55 bucks!!!!!! ITs not as elegant as those places in the mall, but you bring them a picture of whatever you want and they seriously make it happen for $55!


----------



## ette (Apr 10, 2007)

$0. A top hair dresser is my mom's best friend so he just does it...he's practically my brother.


----------



## enraptured (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I wish I could find an inexpensive, yet experienced hairdresser in my area. :/ How much I spend usually depends on what I'm getting done. For just a simple cut though, I usually pay around $50. Back home is a different story though - I used to pay $80 for a haircut. Yikes. :/

I am actually considering going to a cheaper salon, but I'm planning on waiting until my friend gets her hair done there first.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_I pay $20, but that's because my stylist is a friend of a friend, so I get an 'in crowd' discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's amazing.

I have a coworker who routinely spends $200 or so on her hair. She gets it cut, colored, and permed.....and then proceeds to box dye it and straighten it every single day. Yet she still goes and spends her $$$$ at the stylist. I don't get it. I think it's almost like a status thing to her...."I must be cool because I spend so much cash on my hair". Eh._

 
Not only is that wasteful, but it's also probably ruining her hair. All that processing, ick


----------

